# نماذج للإمتحانات و الأسئلة الشركات



## ymmb (9 أغسطس 2008)

الحمد لله ، تخرجت من كلية الهندسة قسم الهندسة الطبية و الآن أنا في مرحلة البحث عن مجال للعمل ، وأريد أن أعرف و أطلع على نماذج للإمتحانات و الأسئلة التي يمكن أن تقدمها الشركات للتقييم لقبول مقدم الطلب في الشركة ، و كذلك الأسئلة التي يمكن أن توجه لي في امتحان المقابلة ، فمن لديه أي معلومة يمكن أن تفيدني أتمنى ألا يتأخر علي بها ، إما بمراسلتي على الموقع .


أتمنى منكم عدم التأخر في الرد



وشكرا لكم


----------



## المسلم84 (9 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم...

اول سوال بينسال انو وين اشتغلت او شو معك خبرة؟؟؟
لانو هذاا اهم شي؟؟

بعدين بيسألوك عن لغتك الانكليزية طبعا اغلب المقابلات بتكون بالانكليزي؟؟

واغلب المقابلات بتكون شفهيه..(يعني من راسك لراسوو)

واذا كانت الشركة متخصصة بأجهزة معينة بيسالوك عنهن..

وبيسالوك كم بتتوقع الراتب

واذا معك شهادة سواقة ولا لا

والله يوفقك ان شاء الله...


----------



## Mohammed A. Ohde (10 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الكريم مبروك التخرج........
مين قلك انو في امتحانات و اسئلة سنوات مش معقول انت هيك عم ترهب حالك المقابلة نفس ما اتفضل اخي المسلم مش اكتر و الباقي بعتمد على شخصيتك والاسئلة اللي عم تنسئل بتكون سطحية عشان يشوفو عندك خلفية ولا لأ الشركات عارفين انك فرش و ما راح يشيبو راسك ويسئلوك اسئلة لواحد عندو خبرة الا اذا بدهم خبرة..

مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيييق انشاء الله


----------



## ymmb (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا إخوتي الأعزاء ( المسلم84 وَ MOHAMMAD A. Ohod )
لكن موضوع الإمتحانات والأسئلة هذا موجود في بعض الشركات - و خاصة الكبيرة منها - ، و أنا لم أقل ما قلته إلا نقلا عن ابن خالتي الذي تخرج قبلي في السنة الماضية ، حيث أخبرني أن بعض الشركات امتحنته في اختبار بخمس و ثلاثين سؤالا ، وأخرى - و كانت في شركة كوداك - بثلاث مائة سؤال !!!!!
و كانوا في قاعة الامتحان 200مهندس يتقدمون بطلبات للعمل في الشركة ، على أن تأخذ الشركة منهم عشرة فقط ، 
على كل حال مشكور لكم على هذا المجهود ، ولا زلت أنتظر ردا ممن لديه أي معلومات إضافية حول هذا الموضوع.



وشكرا


----------

